# anyone know anything about smoking pizza



## dad 3 girls (Mar 1, 2014)

I have a Materbuilt electric smoker and want to smoke pizza, anyone done this before? please help new to smoking....


----------



## hambone1950 (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow. 3 different forums and no bites. Well , I do not have an electric smoker so let's establish that right off. I have cooked them on my gas grill and on my weber smoker..... If you want to cook a pizza you usually want a real hot fire....hotter the better. Pizza likes to be cooked hot n fast. Having said that , if you want to cook it in your electric smoker go ahead ! What could it hurt. Get that thing as hot as it'll get and pop that pizza in there. I have no idea how long it will take or wether it'll come out good , but I'll be interested to see your results. Nothing ventured nothing gained. Good luck.


----------



## dad 3 girls (Mar 1, 2014)

OK THANKS


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 1, 2014)

Your smoker will only go to 275.  I cook pizzas at 400 or higher.

Give it a try thou.


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 2, 2014)

Personally I would not do it at less than 400°, it is going to take a very long time to cook a pizza at 275°. And I bet the cheese won't get all hot and bubbly and the crust will not have a very good texture.JM2C.


----------



## denappy (Mar 2, 2014)

Would agree with others, probably not going to get hot enough.  Could try smoking the fixings for the pizza though - sausage, cheese, onions, peppers, ham, bacon....dang I'm hungry now...


----------



## timberjet (Mar 2, 2014)

chicago deep dish.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Mar 2, 2014






Get yourself A weber kettle. Problem solved. That said, I have made Chicago deep dish in cast iron on my uds at 250 and it turned out great. I did use A dough recipe that is more like a pastry dough. Kind of like croissant dough. Just made one last night actually. The trick is to start it out on the stove top to get the crust the way it needs to be and then you are just slow cooking the pie part in the smoker. A pizza stone and a kettle grill might be in your future I think.


----------



## mchar69 (Mar 3, 2014)

> Could try smoking the fixings for the pizza


Great Idea!

Timber jet - nice!  I agree - regular pizza dough won't

get crisp enough unless some high heat is applied.


----------

